# Wand/BPO Bruckner 8 and 9 SACDs



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I am very much enjoying a download of the 9th, in CD quality. The SACDs of these performances are available at HMV Japan at fairly reasonable cost, and am wondering if anyone can comment on them.


----------

